# Wall furnace



## ICE (Oct 8, 2011)

I am convinced that not many inspectors pay much attention to wall furnaces.  The pictures are from a wall furnace replacement.  The roof jack is covered with tar because it is rotten.  The vent has no support so the elbow is coming apart.  The attic shield is wide open because the round vent is larger than the shield.

There is never a ladder to see the vent in the attic.  If the owner has no ladder, I must come back after the contractor provides a ladder.  I haven't approved a wall furnace on the first inspection in a very long time.  Half the time the furnace is placed in a hallway and even blocking doors.  Nine times out of ten there is carpet below the furnace.  Ten times out of ten, the wall finish material hasn't been removed to the center of the adjacent studs.  That has me convinced that other inspectors aren't looking.  Especially the lack of a ladder.












This couldn't be seen from the access but I knew it was there so I had to get dirty.


----------



## McShan (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like some duct tape can bring this into compliance.


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2011)

McShan said:
			
		

> Looks like some duct tape can bring this into compliance.


If I take prisoners, I use zip-ties.

The contractor that did this plead for mercy but I shot him anyway.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 9, 2011)

Unrelated but I have to mention, tradesmen that leave trash in attics and ceilings are HACKS!

(I fell better)


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Unrelated but I have to mention, tradesmen that leave trash in attics and ceilings are HACKS!(I fell better)


Sometimes it's hard to tell what's trash and what isn't.






One man sees trash, another man sees an opportunity.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Interesting runner board for the NM!

ICE, you left your clip board behind!

pc1


----------



## GCtony (Oct 11, 2011)

I think they left the trash up there to make up for the unsulation they compressed. Scary stuff.


----------



## ICE (Oct 29, 2011)

As simple as a wall furnace installation is, one would think it would get better over time with the same company.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2011)

And they say California has tough codes and licensing.  Looks like what I would expect in my area


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty pathetic all the way around.


----------



## joyee (Feb 10, 2012)

This is one of the great issue during the time of home architect. It should be inside as well as should be at a suitable position. Just an oppressive work.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome to the forum joyee. Ice has the best pictures, always educational.


----------



## ICE (Feb 12, 2012)

Wall furnaces get no respect.  I wrote a correction that there shall be no exposed carpet below the furnace.  The sheet metal was held in place with double stick tape.


----------



## Alias (Feb 13, 2012)

These are priceless!

Reminds me of a few I saw while insulating attics and doing weatherization.  The one that really curled my toes was in a three story commercial building here in town.  The wall heater in the bakery had a vent pipe that went through the wall into the space next door above a dropped ceiling, then into a masonry chimney on the far side of the building.


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2012)

When this happens, which is too often, I should be able to call the contractor while driving and tell him no.   But nooooooo, I get to knock on the door and wait minutes while they restrain Killer.  Now I'm on the inside writing as fast as I can so I can get to fresh air.  Of course there is no step ladder so I cant see the vent in the attic and I'll have to go in there again just for you.  Probably several agains just because of you.


----------



## ICE (Feb 22, 2012)

A general contractor performed this work.  Now he gets to do it for a second time.  The dual sided furnace you see will be a single sided so I suppose the contractor is stuck with this furnace.  This is on the first floor of a two story house.  I see new vent in the attic and no attic shield.  I left a notice to expose the entire vent.  Considering how the job looks so far i need to see all of it.


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Frank (Feb 28, 2012)

I notice a paucity of attic insulation in all of these pictures--we usually get at lease a foot--foot and half here depending on type for R38 code minimum.


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2012)

Frank,

These houses average 50 years old and this is California.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2012)

What caused the ridge to break? Unintended bearing? Not supposed to be a structural ridge is it?


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 28, 2012)

From the pic.,  it doesn't appear to be a ridge board, but some type of brace.

.


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> From the pic.,  it doesn't appear to be a ridge board, but some type of brace..


Purlin ....


----------



## Rio (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a purlin...............


----------

